# Περί εκτρώσεων



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Επειδή εγώ ζω αλλού και έχω χάσει όλα τα επεισόδια, η (ελλιπής) εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι ο Βαλλιανάτος δεν έχει 100% τη σοβαρότητα που απαιτείται από το ρόλο που έχει αναλάβει.



Η εντύπωσή σου είναι μάλλον σωστή. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι το ποσοστό ίσως δεν είναι καν διψήφιο. Αλλά όπως λένε, «στους τυφλούς βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος».



Zazula said:


> Η Αυγή (#13) αναφέρει πως: «η εισηγητής του ΚΚΕ Εύα Μελά υποστήριξε ότι "ο γάμος έχει σχέση κύρια με την διαιώνιση του είδους και την προστασία των παιδιών και όχι με την σεξουαλική σχέση, ή τη σχέση συντροφικότητας και αγάπης"». Ούτ' αυτήν τη θέση τού ΚΚΕ (δηλ. ότι π.χ. δεν νοείται εκτός γάμου τεκνοποιία ή ότι μόνο αν είναι να κάνεις παιδιά μπορείς να παντρευτείς) τη γνώριζα!



Εγώ δεν γνώριζα ότι η έκτρωση στην κομμουνιστική Σοβιετική Ένωση επιτρεπόταν, απαγορεύτηκε για ένα μικρό διάστημα πέριξ του Β' ΠΠ και μετά επιτράπηκε ξανά. Είναι η μέρα των αποκαλύψεων φαίνεται. Σήμερα μαζί με τις ΗΠΑ, η Ρωσία έχει τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό εκτρώσεων παγκοσμίως.

Φυσικά δεν έχει άμεση σχέση, απλώς είναι ένα δείγμα ότι οι πολιτικές, ακόμα και οι μονολιθικές, υπάρχουν για να αλλάζουν.

Mod: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Σήμερα μαζί με τις ΗΠΑ, η Ρωσία έχει τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό εκτρώσεων παγκοσμίως.


Στατιστικά, φαντάζομαι, όχι σε αριθμούς. Στη μελέτη στην οποία αναφέρεσαι για να κάνεις αυτή τη δήλωση συμπεριλαμβάνονται χώρες όπως η Ινδία και η Κίνα, όπου οι εκτρώσεις όταν το παιδί είναι κορίτσι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από συχνές;


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Στατιστικά, φαντάζομαι, όχι σε αριθμούς. Στη μελέτη στην οποία αναφέρεσαι για να κάνεις αυτή τη δήλωση συμπεριλαμβάνονται χώρες όπως η Ινδία και η Κίνα, όπου οι εκτρώσεις όταν το παιδί είναι κορίτσι είναι κάτι παραπάνω από συχνές;



Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πόσο ακριβή είναι τα στοιχεία... 
http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/hea_abo-health-abortions







Εικάζω ότι η Κίνα (για την οποία ξέρω ότι οι εκτρώσεις κοριτσιών είναι υπερβολικά πολλές) δεν περιλαμβάνεται γιατί δεν δίνει στοιχεία.

Επίσης: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abortion_in_Russia


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Εικάζω ότι η Κίνα (για την οποία ξέρω ότι οι εκτρώσεις κοριτσιών είναι υπερβολικά πολλές) δεν περιλαμβάνεται γιατί δεν δίνει στοιχεία.



To παραπάνω για τον λόγο ότι συνήθως το επιθυμητό είναι αγόρι. Παλαιότερα υπήρχε περιορισμός από το κόμμα για ένα παιδί ανά οικογένεια, προκειμένου να αναχαιτιστεί η ανεξέλεγκτη έκρηξη του πληθυσμού, μάλιστα είχαν κυκλοφορήσει και σχετικές προπαγανδιστικές αφίσες για το στερεότυπο της ιδιότυπης αυτής τριμελούς οικογένειας. Οπότε εύλογα οι πατεράδες εφόσον μπορούσαν να είχαν ένα μόνο παιδί, ήθελαν γιο και όχι κόρη, αναγκάζοντας την γυναίκα τους να ρίξει το έμβρυο, αν στο υπερηχογράφημα έβλεπαν ότι ήταν κορίτσι. Η πρακτική αυτή δεν υφίσταται πια από όσο ξέρω. Μια άλλη παρενέργειά της είναι ότι σήμερα η Κίνα χαρακτηρίζεται έντονα ως «έθνος γερόντων». Επίσης ότι ο αντρικός πληθυσμός υπερισχύει αριθμητικά του γυναικείου, με αποτέλεσμα δυσκολία οικογενειακής αποκατάστασης για τους άντρες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Η ΠΟΥ δυστυχώς τα έχει θαμμένα τα στατιστικά κάπου στις σελίδες της, και επιπλέον την απασχολούν πιο πολύ οι ερασιτεχνικές εκτρώσεις, αλλά όπως λέει, αυτό που μετράνε ο στατιστικές είναι πολύ μικρό. Στην Ινδία π.χ. οι εκτρώσεις λόγω του φύλου του εμβρύου απαγορεύονται, αλλά γίνονται, μόνο που γίνονται κρυφά και δεν εμφανίζονται στις στατιστικές. Τα πιο πρόσφατα που βρήκα ελεύθερα προσβάσιμα στο ιντερνετιο είναι εδώ. Τι κόλαση είναι αυτή η Γριλανδία, που κανένας δεν θέλει να κάνει παιδιά εκεί;


----------

